# Canary with broken wing



## Skeg-ness-monster (Apr 25, 2011)

I recently bought i canary and my parrot has already managed to get hold of it and has broken its wing, we CANT take it to a vet as the closest one is 2 hours away and my mum is not willing to drive that far or pay the money for it. Is there anything specific i should do? Iv'e stopped the bleeding and we have made a splint for the wing although it has fallen off and wont stay on  he is eating and drinking but he has stopped singing  is there anything else i should be doing? any info will be grately appriciated.
Thanks


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

You really must get this bird to a vet to not do so is neglectful and cruel.

If your mum can't or won't, call one of the rescues in your Yellow Pages and ask if they will get bird veterinary attention if you sign it over. 

Your mother could be prosecuted for not seeking help.

No one here advise you on how to treat injury. The canary needs a vet today. Just as a cat or dog would need immediate veterinary attention.


----------



## Skeg-ness-monster (Apr 25, 2011)

I have just rung the vets and asked for their advice (saying that we cant bring it in today) and they have told me to just keep doing what i am (making sure its eating etc) and i have some anitibiotics from a previous bird that they have said i can use in very small amounts  i'll see if i can get to the vets tomorrow 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Sharon Chatman (Apr 24, 2011)

The little guy does need to see a vet. If your Mom absolutely refuses, then keep the bird warm(use heating pad, underneath the cage bottom), and remove all perches from the cage. He needs to stay on the floor of the cage...with food and water within easy reach. Keep him in a quiet area, so he stays calm. Broken legs can heal on their own...not sure about wings. Again, what I have suggested is not to replace the vet, just something to do, until you can see the vet.


----------

